

Make an application that adds two inputted numbers together - solipsist
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4761464/make-an-application-that-adds-two-inputted-numbers-together

======
brianwillis
Reminds my of the contest run by thedailywtf.com a few years back to see who
could create to most contrived four-function calculator:
[http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Announcing-the-OMGTWTF-
Winne...](http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Announcing-the-OMGTWTF-Winner.aspx)

Finalists included an app that took OCR input, another that used Google
calculator to perform the actual calculations, and one that somehow managed to
get XML involved.

~~~
solipsist
I have no reason why, but these incredibly useless approaches to simple
problems fascinate me a lot.

